# Steele Rubber Products: Quality Restoration Parts



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.steelerubber.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.SteeleRubber.com</a>[/b]​


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

great guys to deal with , right around the corner from me , eddie is the man to deal with, they got the mold to do 63-64 impala station wagon tail gate weather strip from my cars , i did all the testing for those :biggrin: awesome guys to deal with


----------



## 86TXMonte (May 4, 2005)

That's good to hear...I'll be ordering all new weather stripping for my Monte, Roof Rail, Door, and Trunk Weatherstirpping.... From Here...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ordered some window seals for a 54 pontiac from these guys a while back, good service, good parts and fast shipping.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 14 2007, 10:03 PM~7692073
> *ordered some window seals for a 54 pontiac from these guys a while back, good service, good parts and fast shipping.
> *


was it cheep tho?

kneegas is broke these days


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks to all for the kind words about Steele. We absolutely pride ourselves only selling quality parts. As car folks, we understand how important it is to not waste money on inferior products (and get your installation correct the first time). So, sometimes our parts will not be the lowest price on the market...but we are confident they are the best fitting, performaning, and looking parts on the market. And, we back that up with our guarantee.

The difference with Steele is that we strive to get our parts RIGHT. So, if you have a problem with one of our parts or any replacement parts, let us know. We want to be sure ALL of our parts fit correctly (that is also the reason we ONLY use original parts to develop our rubber parts).

I just wanted to thank those of you that took the time to drop a note on here about our parts, our company, or just about anything else. We really enjoy being a part of this website and forum, but we need your ideas and input to keep improving the parts and service we can provide you guys.

Steele Rubber Products
www.steelerubber.com
toll free: 877-269-2270

for a FREE CATALOG....go to www.steelerubber.com/2007


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I DONT SEE ANYTHING FOR 83 COUPE DEVILLE


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

Greetings
I'm Hank Kaczmarek, part of the Customer Service team at Steele Rubber Products. 

I'll be monitoring this forum to see what issues are arising with weatherstrips and other molded and extruded rubber products, and do my best to advise and assist.

I don't know all the answers, but I know where to go to find them. 

I've been a car nut since the age of 5 (1962), and as a Corvair collector I know how the at-large car community can look down their noses as specific group(s).

I'm personally pleased that Steele is reaching out to groups like the low-riders, and staying with the street rod crowd, as many of rod vendors seem to be moving away from rodding to where "the money is", namely muscle and pony cars. 

In the eyes of a old school rodder, a low-rider might not be his cup of tea. For myself, I look at them just like the tuner cars that the youngsters are building.

21st Century jalopies and street rods of the future. I'm especially impressed with the paint and interior jobs that I see in low-riders. 

Looking forward to reading about your cars!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Any new news?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i just ordered a catalog from you guys, cant wait to get it, i need all new weather stripping for my doors and my decklid in my 88 4 door cadillac, connecticut is harsh on rubber door seals and stuff! hope to be ordering soon, im tired of water leaking in when it rains!


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

If you have any questions once you get your catalog, feel free to give me a call.
877-269-2270. When the announcement comes on press 3 and 212 for my extension. I'll be happy to help. 

Best Regards
Hank Kaczmarek
CSR/SRP


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sweet man, i will!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## chopshop (Sep 1, 2009)

Steele Rubber is great stuff- use it on everythig I can in my shop....


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chopshop_@Sep 1 2009, 04:42 AM~14945230
> *Steele Rubber is great stuff- use it on everythig I can in my shop....
> *


I`v had nothing but good stuff from them


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 28 2010, 10:36 AM~17022331
> *:cheesy:
> *


:x:


----------



## steelerubber (Feb 2, 2007)

*Minimum Purchase of $250
*10% Discount applied to total parts purchase
*Must be purchased online at www.steelerubber.com
*Not to be used/combined with other offers or discounts


*www.steelerubber.com
Helping Restore the Car of Your Dreams*


----------



## DEREK BIGM (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Jan 31 2007, 11:08 AM~7138178
> *<a href=\'http://www.steelerubber.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Click here to go to www.SteeleRubber.com</a>​*​[/b]



called em and got a cool ticket on my weatherstrips for my car. second lowest price i found online, but best warranty by far.


----------

